# Eggs, Spinach, Cheese TNT



## kadesma (Jan 15, 2013)

I love spinach and eggs, and cheese How about You? Put cleaned  1 lb. of spinach along with 1/2 cup water in a large pot add some salt. cover pot and cook for 5 min or til spinach is wilted. now drain and press spinach to remove as much water as you can. Pour 2 tab. evoo into a large skillet add 1-2 cloves well chopped garlic.cook til garlic is soft and golden, stir in spinach,salt and pepper to taste. stir ocasionally til heated through. Now break an egg into a small cup and make a hollow in the spinach,slide the egg into the hollow, do this with 7 more eggs then sprinkle the eggs with fresh ground parmesan,cover and cook2-3 min. Serve hot Nice with sour dough toast and jam.
enjoy
kades


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 15, 2013)

Sounds really nice Kades! You could always undermine the plus of it being low calorie by drizzling it with hollandaise sauce. Such a bad girl I am.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 15, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> Sounds really nice Kades! You could always undermine the plus of it being low calorie by drizzling it with hollandaise sauce. Such a bad girl I am.


 Naughty girl   look what you did, changed my dinner plans to spinach,eggs with a hollandaise sauce instead of stew YUK!!! Great idea Kayelle thank you.
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 15, 2013)

Yum, I like spinach and eggs, too!  And Hollandaise...


----------



## kadesma (Jan 15, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yum, I like spinach and eggs, too! And Hollandaise...


 yum city PF
ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 15, 2013)

Alas, I don't get to have Hollandaise for a while...37 pounds to go...


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 15, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Alas, I don't get to have Hollandaise for a while...37 pounds to go...



But, but, but, then you will disappear, and we want you here, PF!

Hollandaise IV, Stat!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 15, 2013)

I will by no means disappear...just making it easier to get in the door.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 16, 2013)

kadesma said:


> I love spinach and eggs, and cheese How about You? Put cleaned 1 lb. of spinach along with 1/2 cup water in a large pot add some salt. cover pot and cook for 5 min or til spinach is wilted. now drain and press spinach to remove as much water as you can. Pour 2 tab. evoo into a large skillet add 1-2 cloves well chopped garlic.cook til garlic is soft and golden, stir in spinach,salt and pepper to taste. stir ocasionally til heated through. Now break an egg into a small cup and make a hollow in the spinach,slide the egg into the hollow, do this with 7 more eggs then sprinkle the eggs with fresh ground parmesan,cover and cook2-3 min. Serve hot Nice with sour dough toast and jam.
> enjoy
> kades


 
I love spinach and eggs! I eat mine with jam and toast too  I'm going to try your way, I'm sure I'll love it!
I usually make spinach and cheese omelettes or eggs florentine.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 16, 2013)

Sounds delicious


----------



## Addie (Jan 17, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I will by no means disappear...just making it easier to get in the door.


 
I have two wheel chairs if needed. One is self propelled and the other someone has to push you. It is my hope I will never need the first one again. I spent almost a year in it.


----------

